# Keller's Killer classic Crappie bait



## Drm50 (Dec 26, 2014)

This bad weather has me in basement fooling around making some lures upcoming season. I came across a old
Keller's Killer I don't know who invented it or how it got it's name. I know when I was a kid they were made out
of the tops of quart oil cans. It was a very effective crappie bait. The green one in pic is flattened out so you can
see shape before bends. I make mine out of nickel plated brass sheet. You can find this in old lite fixtures as the
reflectors. Brass makes it easy to soldier hook to body. A gold hook is easier to soldier than a plain hook. To form
bends in all the metal baits I make, I use a tong used to form aluminum on house trim. You can make them any
size you want, these are made with #2 Aberdeen gold E/C hooks. Just cut out shape, make bends, soldier hook
and paint. Makes nice little flutter type bait for crappie.










Sent from my iPad using Ohub Campfire


----------

